# Who goes to photo meet and greets or clubs



## bunny99123 (Jun 6, 2013)

We have photo meet and greets, and I really enjoy them. Anyone can come and you meet at a place and get to know each others for a few minutes then spend 1hour shooting photos like it is film. No deleting and 24 photos only. Then we go some were with free wifi and look at each others photos on a laptop. It has helped me shoot in manual and meet some wonderful people. Then we decide were to meet again. 

I also go to a photo club once a month and we have outings every couple of months.

Anyone else socialize with other people who enjoy photography.


----------



## runnah (Jun 6, 2013)

There is nothing in my area, so I get my fix here.

I did go to one when I lived in the big city and it was all old folks lamenting film going away.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you looked up Meet Up. Com. That is how I meet this one. Yeah I know, I like to relax and have fun. Don't care to much for the snobs!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2013)

It's back now so they can quit complaining (if it ever completely went away, it didn't for me). I like that idea of shooting only 24 an hour - which is what I'm used to doing anyway since I shoot film - although sometimes I might only shoot half a roll at a time, or an entire roll of 36!! Really though maybe it's a way to work on framing and composing shots in a way that might make you think.

I might like sometime to go to a photo walk or something; the closest thing I've done so far I suppose is go to a camera swap. I had been using a shared darkroom at a local university and I enjoyed seeing what other photographers were working on and we'd share ideas on exposure times, techniques, etc.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll have to check meetup! I'd love that. My city isn't very large though so I doubt that exists here but maybe I could start one!


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 26, 2013)

You could start one! It is super cheap to start one. I think 11 dollars a year.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 26, 2013)

We've got a pretty big photo club in my city. They have classes, lecturers, and a studio you can rent. I haven't been yet, shame on me. I've been meaning to, just haven't. But then again, my mommy told me never to talk to strangers so . . .


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 26, 2013)

We have met up with photography forum members in Pennsylvania & New Brunswick as well as internet friends in Sweden but not any club meet-up.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2013)

I attended my first camera club meeting in May, but was called away right after the meeting started.  They don't meet during the summer, but I plan to attend when they start up again in the autumn.


----------



## leighthal (Jun 26, 2013)

I joined a club last year when I moved so I could meet some new people. We meet once a month and review our photos. We go on a inning (within 50km) and an outing (up to 150km) every month. Great themes of waterfall tours, a wolf rescue center, and an abandoned farm tour so far. Also, during the monthly meetings we have guest speakers. Ranging from computer experts to tweak our flow, to award winning photographers who teach us some creative insights. All this for 30$ per year.Great times.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 26, 2013)

leighthal said:


> I joined a club last year when I moved so I could meet some new people. We meet once a month and review our photos. We go on a inning (within 50km) and an outing (up to 150km) every month. Great themes of waterfall tours, a wolf rescue center, and an abandoned farm tour so far. Also, during the monthly meetings we have guest speakers. Ranging from computer experts to tweak our flow, to award winning photographers who teach us some creative insights. All this for 30$ per year.Great times.



Sounds like a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 26, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> It's back now so they can quit complaining (if it ever completely went away, it didn't for me). I like that idea of shooting only 24 an hour - which is what I'm used to doing anyway since I shoot film - although sometimes I might only shoot half a roll at a time, or an entire roll of 36!! Really though maybe it's a way to work on framing and composing shots in a way that might make you think.
> 
> I might like sometime to go to a photo walk or something; the closest thing I've done so far I suppose is go to a camera swap. I had been using a shared darkroom at a local university and I enjoyed seeing what other photographers were working on and we'd share ideas on exposure times, techniques, etc.



Even when shooting digital our instructor at school will have us limit to 24 with no deletes just to make us think about it more carefully .. it's actually a lot of fun and it works well as far as improving what we "see".


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 27, 2013)

It helps me focus more on what I am photographing. I have read a lot of books, but practicing it harder than I thought. Plus, there are several well established photographers and they help with tips.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 27, 2013)

I always mean to go to my local photography society, but never seem to get round to it.  I don't have _any_ photographer friends so I really should just get on with it!


----------



## amolitor (Jun 27, 2013)

In my experience, most people who identify as photographers are actually camera enthusiasts, and cameras bore me to tears. So, I actively avoid other photographers in real life where they're harder to escape from. With a few exceptions.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish we had a club. The nearest one is 1.5 hours away. I'd go if it was closer.


----------

